# Rod Holder for Creek Co. Pontoon?



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Anybody know how to make an inexpensive rod holder on a pontoon? I swear I saw this question posted before but I can't find it. I saw that creek company wants $40 for a rod holder. I only paid $5 for my ice rod holder. Any comments/reviews on this pontoon are welcome as well.

I have the Creek Company 8ft. pontoon Sport Lt.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

PVC works well for en-expensive durable and fully customizable rod holder construction material.

And it's so easy Even a cave man can do it. :mrgreen:


----------

